# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  الإجراءات المتخذة من الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الإرهاب

## ايمان السيد

تنفيذ الاستراتيجية العالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب
الإجراءات المتخذة من الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الإرهاب

اعتمدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة استراتيجية الأمم المتحدة العالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب في 8 أيلول/سبتمبر 2006. وهذا يمثل المرة الأولى التي تتفق فيها الدول الأعضاء على إطار استراتيجي وعالمي شامل لمكافحة الإرهاب. وتحدد الاستراتيجية تدابير ملموسة لكي تتخذها الدول الأعضاء فردياً وجماعياً من أجل: معالجة الأوضاع التي تفضي إلى انتشار الإرهاب، ومنع ومكافحة الإرهاب، وتعزيز قدرتها الفردية والجماعية على القيام بذلك، وحماية حقوق الإنسان والتمسك بسيادة القانون في مكافحة الإرهاب. وتدعو الاستراتيجية الدول الأعضاء إلى العمل مع منظومة الأمم المتحدة لتنفيذ أحكام خطة العمل الواردة في الاستراتيجية وتدعو في الوقت ذاته كيانات الأمم المتحدة إلى مساعدة الدول الأعضاء في جهودها.

وتتخذ إدارات الأمم المتحدة وبرامجها وصناديقها ووكالاتها إجراءات في عدد من المجالات تماشياً مع الاستراتيجية بصفتها الفردية ومن خلال الجهود المشتركة المبذولة في إطار فرقة العمل المعنية بتنفيذ مكافحة الإرهاب (1) (CTITF):
التنسيق والتعاون

تعمل فرقة العمل المعنية بتنفيذ مكافحة الإرهاب(1)، التي أنشأها الأمين العام سنة 2005، على كفالة التنسيق والاتساق بوجه عام بين أربعة وعشرين كياناً على الأقل في منظومة الأمم المتحدة ضالعة في جهود مكافحة الإرهاب. وقد وضعت فرقة العمل برنامج عمل وأنشأت أفرقة عاملة للاضطلاع بمجموعة أولى من المبادرات الرامية إلى تنفيذ الاستراتيجية. وهذه المبادرات تشمل نطاقاً واسعاً من جوانب الاستراتيجية وتتضمن ما يلي:

    مساعدة الدول الأعضاء في تنفيذ الاستراتيجية بطريقة متكاملة؛
    إدخال مكافحة الإرهاب كعامل في منع الصراعات؛
    توفير محفل لمعالجة الاستبعاد السياسي والاقتصادي، وخاصة بين الشباب؛
    تحسين تقييم المساعدة التقنية وإنجازها ومتابعتها؛
    تحسين ما تقوم به الأمم المتحدة من تنسيق في مجال التخطيط للاستجابة لأي هجوم إرهابي تُستخدم فيه مواد نووية أو كيميائية أو بيولوجية أو إشعاعية؛
    الجمع ما بين الجهات المعنية والشركاء لمناقشة إساءة استغلال الإنترنت لخدمة أغراض الإرهابيين وتحديد سبل مبتكرة للتصدي لذلك؛
    إيجاد طرائق للوفاء بالمعايير الدولية لمكافحة تمويل الإرهاب؛
    تحديد ممارسات فضلى بشأن حماية الأهداف المعرضة للهجوم، ومن بينها موظفو الأمم المتحدة الميدانيون ـ وإنشاء آلية لتبادل الخدمات في هذا الصدد؛
    مساعدة البلدان في تعزيز التشريعات المحلية لحماية حقوق الإنسان من أجل الامتثال للمعايير الدولية؛
    الجمع ما بين ضحايا من مختلف أنحاء العالم لتحديد احتياجاتهم والاستجابات الحكومية الممكنة.

وتقوم فرقة العمل حالياً بتنمية التعاون مع عدد من المنظمات الإقليمية ودون الإقليمية، ومن بينها: منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي (OIC)، والمنظمة الإسلامية للتربية والعلم والثقافة (ISESCO)، والاتحاد الأوروبي (EU)، والمجلس الأوروبي (CoE)، ومنظمة الأمن والتعاون في أوروبا (OSCE).
معالجة الأوضاع التي تفضي إلى انتشار الإرهاب

لقد ساعد الممثلون الخاصون للأمين العام ومبعوثوه، بتقديمهم دعماً على سبيل الوساطة وبمساندتهم إدارة الشؤون السياسية، على تيسير التوصل إلى اتفاقات سلام في 13 صراعاً في مختلف أنحاء العالم منذ عام 2001. وستعمل وحدة دعم الوساطة ومكتب دعم بناء السلام اللذان أنشأتهما الإدارة مؤخراً على زيادة تحسين قدرة الأمم المتحدة في مجال صنع السلام وبناء السلام.

وتشجع منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة الحوار بين الحضارات والثقافات والشعوب، بما يشمل الحوار بين الأديان والعقائد، وذلك بتبنيها تعليماً جيداً، وشبكات لصحفيين متعددي الثقافات، وتدريباً على الوساطة بين الثقافات. ويساعد برنامج المنظمة الذي يحمل اسم "ثقافة السلام" منظمات المجتمع المدني على استنكار الأعمال الإرهابية باعتبارها أعمالاً لا يمكن التسامح بشأنها.

وتعمل إدارة شؤون الإعلام مع الدول الأعضاء، ووسائط الإعلام، والمؤسسات التعليمية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والمجتمع المدني، على تشجيع الحوار والاحترام والتسامح والتنوع الثقافي. وتنظم الإدارة سلسلة من الحلقات الدراسية التي تحمل عنوان "التخلص من عدم التسامح"، ترمي إلى دراسة المظاهر المختلفة لعدم التسامح، فضلاً عن اكتساب سبل تشجيع الاحترام والتفاهم فيما بين الشعوب. وقد أكدت الحلقات الخمس التي عُقدت حتى الآن على: التصدي لمعاداة السامية وكره الإسلام، ودور وسائط الإعلام في "تأجيج شعلة التسامح"، ومنع الإبادة الجماعية، ودور رسامي الكرتون كسياسيين.
منع الإرهاب ومكافحته

لقد أُعدت واعتُمدت ستة عشر صكاً قانونياً عالمياً (من بينها 11 اتفاقية، وأربعة بروتوكولات، وتعديل واحد) تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية المتصلة بها. وأغلبية هذه الصكوك سارية وتوفر إطاراً قانونياً لاتخاذ إجراءات متعددة الأطراف ضد الإرهاب ولتجريم أعمال إرهابية محددة، تشمل اختطاف الطائرات، وأخذ الرهائن، وتفجيرات القنابل الإرهابية، وتمويل الإرهاب، والإرهاب النووي. وتكملها قرارات صادرة عن الجمعية العامة (49/60، و 51/210 و 60/288) وقرارات صادرة عن مجلس الأمن (1267 (1999)، و 1373 (2001)، و 1540 (2004)، و 1566 (2004)، و 1624 (2005)).

ولجنة مكافحة الإرهاب ومديريتها التنفيذية لمكافحة الإرهاب مسؤولتان عن رصد وتنفيذ قراري مجلس الأمن 1373 (2001) و 1624 (2005)، وتيسير تقديم المساعدة التقنية إلى البلدان التي تطلبها. واستناداً إلى تقارير متعددة قدمتها الدول الأعضاء جميعها البالغ عددها 192 دولة وإلى مصادر إضافية للمعلومات تُكمل اللجنة تقييمات أولية لتنفيذ القرار 1373 (2001)، الذي يهيب بجميع البلدان أن تسن تدابير لمنع الأعمال الإرهابية، وتقدم توصيات من أجل إدخال تحسينات. وقد قامت اللجنة أيضاً بزيارات لخمس عشرة دولة من الدول الأعضاء وتعتزم القيام بزيارات لثماني عشرة دولة أخرى.

وبموجب نظام الجزاءات المفروضة على القاعدة وطالبان، يطالب مجلس الأمن الدول بفرض جزاءات على الأفراد والكيانات المذكورين في قائمة باعتبارهم مرتبطين بالقاعدة وطالبان أينما كانوا. وحتى نيسان/أبريل 2007، كان مجلس الأمن قد أدرج 362 فرداً و 125 كياناً على تلك القائمة ونتيجة للتدابير المتعلقة بالجزاءات جمدت 34 دولة أصولاً مالية لأولئك المدرجين على القائمة تجاوزت قيمتها 90 مليون دولار من دولارات الولايات المتحدة. وقامت حتى الآن فرقة الرصد، التي تساعد مجلس الأمن في التشجيع على تنفيذ نظام الجزاءات، بإعداد ستة تقارير تحليلية تتضمن تقييماً للطابع المتميز للتهديد الذي تمثله القاعدة وطالبان وأفضل التدابير للتصدي له. وقد زارت الفرقة 72 دولة من الدول الأعضاء لمناقشة كيفية تحسين نظام الجزاءات، ويوجد اتفاق بينها و 24 هيئة دولية وإقليمية على التعاون. وأنشأت أيضاً أربع مجموعات إقليمية من وكالات الاستخبارات والأمن من مختلف البلدان لتقديم مزيد من المشورة والمقترحات كي ينظر فيها مجلس الأمن.

ودرست اللجنة المنشأة عملاً بالقرار 1540 (2004) ودرس خبراؤها تقارير مقدمة من 136 دولة من الدول الأعضاء (منها 85 تقريراً تقدم معلومات إضافية) ومن منظمة واحدة (هي الاتحاد الأوروبي) عن جهودها للوفاء بمتطلبات قرار مجلس الأمن 1540 (2004)، مع العمل على تحديد أوجه القصور واقتراح تحسينات فيما يتعلق بمنع الجهات الفاعلة من غير الدول من الحصول على أسلحة الدمار الشامل ومكوناتها.

وقام العنصر العسكري وعنصر الشرطة في عمليات الأمم المتحدة لحفظ السلام بتهيئة بيئة أكثر أماناً في 16 منطقة من مناطق الصراع في مختلف أنحاء العالم في السنوات الخمس الماضية. وقد ساعد ذلك على الحد من الفرص المتاحة للإرهابيين لتجنيد عناصر للقيام بعملياتهم في تلك المناطق.

وتنفذ الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية* خطتها الثانية المكرسة للأمن النووي (NSP) ـ وكانت الخطة الأولى تغطي السنوات 2002-2005 بينما تغطي الثانية السنوات 2006-2009، وهي موجهة إلى زيادة تحسين وتعزيز الأمن عالمياً فيما يتعلق بالمواد النووية وغيرها من المواد الإشعاعية من حيث استخدامها وتخزينها ونقلها وذلك بدعم الدول في جهودها الرامية إلى تعزيز جهودها الوطنية لتحقيق الأمن النووي.

وبدأ مكتب شؤون نزع السلاح* (ODA) المرحلة الأولى من إقامة قاعدة بيانات شاملة وواحدة بشأن الحوادث البيولوجية وفقاً للتكليف الصادر من الاستراتيجية. وستخزن قاعدة البيانات معلومات تفصيلية عن جميع الأحداث المبلغ عنها (الحوادث البيولوجية) التي ألحق بها عامل بيولوجي الأذى أو هدد بإلحاق الأذى بالبشر أو الثروة الحيوانية أو الأصول الزراعية. وستتضمن أيضاً معلومات عن جميع الحالات الكاذبة المبلغ عنها ذات الصلة. ولقد أجريت مشاورات بشأن ميثاق تعريف البيانات مع الدول الأعضاء المهتمة. وسيتعهد المكتب أيضاً قائمة خبراء ومختبرات من أجل آلية التحقيق التابعة للأمين العام المعنية بالاستخدام المزعوم للأسلحة البيولوجية. وفي أوائل عام 2007 أرسل مكتب شؤون نزع السلاح طلباً إلى جميع الدول الأعضاء لكي تقدم له قائمة مستكملة بالخبراء المؤهلين وبالمختبرات المؤهلة ويجري حالياً تقديم مقترحات لإجراء استعراض كامل للمبادئ التوجيهية التقنية وللإجراءات المتعلقة بهذا التحقيق.

وتضع منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي* معاهدات ومعايير دولية وممارسات موصى بها فضلاً عن مادة إرشادية لحماية الطائرات والمطارات ومرافق الملاحة الجوية الأخرى. وقد أجرت مراجعات أمنية في 156 دولة من الدول الأعضاء حتى 31 آذار/مارس 2007، ونسقت المساعدة المقدمة لعلاج أوجه القصور التي استبانت أثناء المراجعات. وهي تتناول أيضاً أمن وثائق السفر وتركيب نظم وإجراءات الموافقات على دخول الحدود.

واعتمدت المنظمة البحرية الدولية* تدابير إلزامية لتحسين الأمن البحري ومن بينها مدونة أمن السفن ومرافق الموانئ الدولية (ISPS) التي نفذتها 158 دولة من الدول الأعضاء تمثل 99% من أسطول العالم التجاري (حوالي 000 40 سفينة) تقوم برحلات دولية وحوالي 000 10 مرفق من مرافق الموانئ بحيث أعدت تلك الدول خططاً لأمن مرافق موانئها واعتمدت تلك الخطط.

وقام معهد الأمم المتحدة الأقاليمي لبحوث الجريمة والعدالة* بجمع بيانات من بلدان منطقة أوروبا ـ آسيا الخمسة والعشرين بشأن الاستراتيجيات الوطنية لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمواد الكيميائية أو البيولوجية أو الإشعاعية أو النووية وأعدت تقريراً تقييمياً وموجزات قطرية حددت الثغرات وأفضل الممارسات في الاستراتيجيات الوطنية لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بتلك المواد.

وتعنى منظمة الصحة العالمية بالتأهب على صعيد الصحة العمومية والاستجابة لجميع طوارئ الصحة العمومية التي تبعث على القلق الدولي، أياً كان مصدرها أو منشأها، في إطار اللوائح الصحيـة الدوليـة (2005). ويكتشف نظام عالمي للإنذار والاستجابة أحداث الصحة العمومية الدولية، ويجري تقديراً للمخاطر، وهو قادر على تعبئة شبكة دولية من الشركاء في مجال الصحة العمومية لمساعدة البلدان على الاستجابة. وأُعدت إرشادات لمساعدة البلدان على تقدير وتحسين مدى استعدادها للتصرف في العواقب المتعلقة بالصحة العمومية التي تترتب على أي حادث إرهابي بيولوجي أو كيميائي أو إشعاعي أو نووي. ووضعت المنظمة معايير تقدم تدريباً على السلامة البيولوجية والأمن البيولوجي المختبريين، وذلك تشجيعاً للاستخدام المأمون للمواد البيولوجية وحفظها بطريقة آمنة، مما يقلل إلى أدنى حد من مخاطر تحويل مسارها.

(2)وساعدت المنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية* (الإنتربول) (Interpol) مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة في تنفيذ نظام الجزاءات المفروضة على القاعدة وطالبان وذلك بتعميم معلومات على سلطات إنفاذ القانون على نطاق العالم. وتجمع الإنتربول وتخزن وتحلل وتتبادل المعلومات عن الأفراد والجماعات المشتبه فيهم وعن أنشطتهم؛ وتنسق تعميم الإنذارات والتحذيرات بشأن الإرهابيين، وأصدرت مبادئ توجيهية عملية لمساعدة الدوائر العالمية لإنفاذ القانون على الإبلاغ عن النشاط الإرهابي.
بناء قدرة الدول على مكافحة الإرهاب

أعد مكتب الشؤون القانونية* منشورات وعقد حلقات دراسية واضطلع ببرامج تدريبية لنشر المعلومات المتعلقة بالصكوك العالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب وتشجيع مشاركة الدول في نظم المعاهدات هذه.

وساعد مكتب الأمم المتحدة المعني بالمخدرات والجريمة* أكثر من 125 بلداً على أن تصبح أطرافاً في الصكوك العالمية المتعلقة بمنع وقمع الإرهاب الدولي وعلى تنفيذ تلك الصكوك، وساعدها أيضاً في تعزيز آليات التعاون الدولي في الشؤون الجنائية المتعلقة بالإرهاب، بجملة وسائل من بينها بناء القدرة الوطنية. وقدم المكتب مشورة تشريعية بشأن قضايا مكافحة الإرهاب إلى أكثر من 80 بلداً. ووضع المكتب أيضاً (أو هو بصدد وضع) أكثر من اثنتي عشر أداة للمساعدة التقنية، من بينها قواعد بيانات تشريعية وتشريعات نموذجية، ترمي إلى مساعدة البلدان في تعزيز نظمها القانونية لمكافحة الإرهاب. ويواصل المكتب الاستعانة بالخبرة الفنية في الميدان بتدريب مسؤولي السلطات المعنية وببناء مؤسسات من أجل تحسين قدرات البلدان على مكافحة غسل الأموال لتمويل الإرهاب. وعلاوة على ذلك يساعد المكتب الدول الأعضاء في بناء نظم للعدل الجنائي وفقاً لمبدأ سيادة القانون ووفقاً لمعايير حقوق الإنسان.

وحددت المديرية التنفيذية لمكافحة الإرهاب احتياجات أكثر من 90 دولة من الدول الأعضاء من حيث المساعدة التقنية وأعطتها أولوية وأحالت تلك الاحتياجات إلى المانحين المحتملين وأقامت أيضاً على موقع لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب على الإنترنت دليلاً لأفضل الممارسات والبيانات والمعايير الدولية لتنفيذ القرار 1373 (2001).

ويضطلع برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي*، بوجوده الميداني في 166 بلداً، بأنشطة عديدة، بناء على طلب الحكومات، للنهوض بالحكم وسيادة القانون، مما يتضمن برامج لدعم وتنفيذ تشريعات لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتعزيز نظم العدالة.

وتقدم إدارة عمليات حفظ السلام التدريب لضباط ومسؤولي الشرطة وإنفاذ القانون الوطنيين بشأن الأمور الإجرامية ومن بينها الاختطاف، وجمع المعلومات، وأخذ الرهائن، والحماية الشخصية، والتحقيق في الاغتيالات، وعمليات القتل، وتفجيرات القنابل.

وتتولى إدارة السلامة والأمن المسؤولية عن تنسيق أنشطة نظام الأمم المتحدة المتكامل لإدارة الأمن فيما يتعلق بسلامة وأمن موظفي الأمم المتحدة وأصولها وعملياتها في جميع مراكز عمل الأمم المتحدة في مختلف أنحاء العالم مع مراعاة مختلف التهديدات بما يشمل الإرهاب. وتعمل معاً أيضاً هذه الإدارة والإنتربول ومكتب تنسيق الشؤون الإنسانية لتنمية القدرة على الاستجابة الطارئة للتهديدات الأمنية، ومن بينها الإرهاب.

وقدم معهد الأمم المتحدة الأقاليمي لبحوث الجريمة والعدالة* الدعم لدول أعضاء عديدة تشارك في الأعمال التحضيرية الأمنية لمختلف الأحداث من قبيل الألعاب الأولمبية وغيرها من الأحداث الرياضية الكبيرة النطاق، ومؤتمرات القمة الرفيعة المستوى، والأحداث الجماهيرية. وقدم المعهد أيضاً تدريباً لمخططي الأمن من 17 بلداً في أمريكا اللاتينية، بينما شجع في أوروبا على استحداث مجال بحوث متكاملة بشأن أمن الأحداث الكبرى. وعلاوة على ذلك، استحدث المعهد عدداً من الأدوات التقنية دعماً لواضعي السياسات ومخططي الأمن على الصعيد الوطني.

وتضمنت أنشطة الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية* التي ترمي إلى مساعدة الدول القيام بأكثر من 100 بعثة تقييمية لمساعدة الدول على تحديد احتياجاتها العامة من حيث الأمن النووي؛ واتخاذ ترتيبات لاستعادة ما يقرب من 100 مصدر من مصادر النشاط العالي والنيترون، والتصرف فيها و/أو تخزينها؛ ومساعدة الدول على تدريب مسؤولي الجمارك ومسؤولي الحدود الآخرين، وتركيب معدات للكشف عند معابر الحدود؛ وتشغيل شبكة اتصالات على مدار الساعة لتيسير تعاون الدول في حالة وقوع حادثة نووية أو طارئ إشعاعي. وتساعد الوكالة أيضاً الدول على تنفيذ التعهدات الحالية والمستقبلية المتعلقة بالصكوك المطابقة للأساس الدولي المعزز في مجال الأمن النووي، من قبيل اتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية التي جرى تعديلها مؤخراً، واتفاقية قمع أعمال الإرهاب النووي، وقرار مجلس الأمن 1540 (2004).

وتساهم منظمة حظر الأسلحة الكيميائية في الجهود العالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب بالتشجيع على الإنضمام العالمي إلى اتفاقية الأسلحة الكيميائية. وهي تواصل جهودها في إطار ولايتها، لمساعدة الدول على بناء قدرتها على منع الإرهابيين من الحصول على المواد الكيميائية، وعلى كفالة الأمن في المرافق ذات الصلة، وعلى الاستجابة بفعالية في حالة حدوث هجوم باستخدام مواد من هذا القبيل. وقد أجرت المنظمة جرداً لأكثر من 000 71 طن متري من العوامل الكيميائية وقامت بتأمينها وأُوقف نشاط جميع المرافق السابقة لإنتاج الأسلحة الكيميائية في العالم.

ومن خلال البرنامج العالمي للأمن البحري*، اضطلعت المنظمة البحرية الدولية بـ 41 بعثة استشارية قطرية، وعقدت ما مجموعه 27 حلقة دراسية وطنية و 55 حلقة دراسية إقليمية فضلاً عن حلقات عمل أو دورات، ودربت زهاء 400 4 شخص على وسائل كفالة الأمن البحري.

وأجرى صندوق النقد الدولي*، منذ أوائل عام 2002، 58 تقييماً قطرياً بشأن القدرة على مكافحة غسل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب (AML/CFT). وقدم الصندوق أيضاً مساعدة تقنية لـ 158 بلـداً، مـن خلال حلقات عمل تدريبية وطنية وإقليمية ومساعدة مكيفة خصيصاً لبناء القدرة مـن قبيل صياغـة التشريعات وتعزيز قدرات القطاع المالي على مكافحة غسل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب. وقد شارك حوالي 900 1 مسؤول في حلقات عمل ترأسها الصندوق على مدى السنوات الخمس الماضية.

وأجرى البنك الدولي 31 تقييماً ـ 11 منها بالاشتراك مع صندوق النقد الدولي ـ بشأن الامتثال لمكافحة غسل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب منذ عام 2001. وخلال هذه الفترة، جرى القيام بـ 275 بعثة لتقديم المساعدة التقنية على أساس ثنائي أو إقليمي لتعزيز جميع مكونات نظام مكافحة غسل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب. وعلاوة على ذلك، اضطلع البنك الدولي باثنتي عشرة دراسة بشأن ممرات التحويلات الثنائية تزود البلدان المرسلة والبلدان المستقبلة بمعلومات جديدة عن التحويلات، وبخاصة بشأن بيئة الحوافز التي تحدد خصائص التدفقات. وهذه المعلومات توفر الأساس لاستعراض السياسات من أجل التشجيع على زيادة التدفقات بتكاليف أقل، مع التمكين من الامتثال لمعايير مكافحة غسل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب امتثالاً أفضل.

وتوفر منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة مواد للتعلم ومناهج دراسية لتشجيع الأساليب التربوية التي تشمل الجميع والمضامين المتنوعة، وتشجع التضامن والحوار بين الجامعات من خلال شبكة كراسي الأستاذية التابعة لليونسكو التي تضم 550 كرسياً، وضوابط التعلم العالمية، وبرنامج (UNITWIN)، الذي يتيح فرصاً للشباب في جميع المناطق. وأعدت اليونسكو أيضاً مدونة سلوك للعلماء للمساعدة على ردع استخدام العمل العلمي تحقيقاً لأغراض إرهابية.

(2)وتبدأ وتنسق المنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية (الإنتربول) (Interpol) برامج تدريبية عديدة تشمل مجالات مختلفة ذات أولوية من مجالات الجريمة، وترمي إلى تحسين قدرة الدول على مكافحة الإرهاب. ولتكملة هذه الدورات، توفر الإنتربول أدلة تدريبية مناظرة، من بينها "دليل التخطيط المسبق والاستجابة لحوادث الإرهاب البيولوجي".
الدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب

تقوم مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان بالدعوة إلى تعزيز وحماية جميع حقوق الإنسان، وتنفيذ تدابير فعالة لمكافحة الإرهاب، وذلك كهدفين متكاملين يعزز كل منهما الآخر. وتقدم المفوضية المساعدة والمشورة إلى الدول الأعضاء، بناء على طلبها، بشأن حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، بما يتضمن وضع تشريعات وسياسات لمكافحة الإرهاب تمتثل لحقوق الإنسان. وقد ركزت المفوضية اهتمامها على تعميق فهم الالتزامات الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان في سياق الإرهاب عن طريق إجراء بحوث وتحليلات مركزة، والتشجيع على تعزيز حماية حقوق الإنسان من خلال القيادة وأنشطة الدعوة، وتقديم المساعدة التقنية والتدريب، واستحداث أدوات لمساعدة العاملين في هذا المجال.

ويعمل المقرر الخاص المعني بتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، في إطار مجلس حقوق الإنسان الجديد، على تحديد وتبادل وتشجيع أفضل الممارسات المتعلقة بتدابير مكافحة الإرهاب التي تحترم حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية. ويبحث المقرر الخاص أيضاً الادعاءات بحدوث انتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب. ويقوم بزيارات لبلدان فرادى مختارة، وهو يتراسل مع أكثر من 30 بلداً بشأن قوانينها وممارساتها.

وقدم معهد الأمم المتحدة الأقاليمي لبحوث الجريمة والعدالة* تدريباً للمدعين العامين وغيرهم من مسؤولي التحقيق المختصين من 19 بلداً في أمريكا اللاتينية بشأن حماية الشهود، مع تركيز محدد على الأشخاص الذين يشاركون أو الذين شاركوا في جماعات إرهابية أو جماعات جريمة منظمة، فضلاً عن التركيز على ضحايا الإرهاب. وترمي أنشطة التدريب إلى تحسين مهارات بلوغ الحد الأمثل في استخدام المعلومات التي يقدمها الشهود وفقاً لحق الدفاع وإلى الترويج للنهج الملائمة إزاء ضحايا الإرهاب.
ملاحظات

    تشمل فرقة العمل المعنية بتنفيذ مكافحة الإرهاب ممثلين من: المديرية التنفيذية لمكافحة الإرهاب (CTED)، وإدارة عمليات حفظ السلام (DPKO)، وإدارة الشؤون السياسية (DPA)، وإدارة شؤون الإعلام (DPI)، وإدارة السلامة والأمن (DSS)، وخبراء اللجنة المنشأة بموجب القرار 1540 التابعة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية (IAEA)، ومنظمة الطيران المدني الدولي (ICAO)، والمنظمة البحرية الدولية (IMO)، وصندوق النقد الدولي (IMF)، وفريق الرصد التابع للجنة المنشأة بموجب القرار 1267 والتابعة لمفوضية حقوق الإنسان (OHCHR)، ومكتب شؤون نزع السلاح (ODA)، ومكتب الشؤون القانونية (OLA)، ومنظمة حظر الأسلحة الكيميائية (OPCW)، والمقرر الخاص المعني بتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، التابع لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي (UNDP)، ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة (اليونسكو) (UNESCO)، ومعهد الأمم المتحدة الأقاليمي لبحوث الجريمة والعدالة (UNICRI)، ومكتب الأمم المتحدة المعني بالمخدرات والجريمة (UNODC)، ومنظمة الجمارك العالمية (WCO)، والبنك الدولي، ومنظمة الصحة العالمية (WHO). وتتجاوز فرقة العمل، في عملها التخطيطي والتنسيقي، منظومة الأمم المتحدة الأوسع نطاقاً لتشمل كيانات أخرى، من قبيل المنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية (الإنتربول) (Interpol).
    مع أن الإنتربول ليست جزءًا من منظومة الأمم المتحدة، فهي عضو في فرقة العمل المعنية بتنفيذ مكافحة الإرهاب (CTITF) التي أنشئت عام 2005 ويتولى رئاستها مكتب الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.

تستند القائمة الواردة أعلاه التي تضم إجراءات الأمم المتحدة ذات الصلة بمكافحة الإرهاب إلى معلومات مقدمة من كيانات أعضاء في فرقة العمل المعنية بتنفيذ مكافحة الإرهاب

المصدر
http://www.un.org/arabic/terrorism/s...on.shtml#note1

----------

